# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to make fire using Bowdrill

## MountanWolf

Hay there!

So I've decided to post video on how to make fire using bowdrill. I made it in my back yard because I always forget to take camera to the woods  :Smile:  The notch to collect ember is already created so I'm showing only how to make ember, put it in tinder nest and blow it to fire.
If you like I can post handdrill video as well.

Hope you like it!

----------


## crashdive123

Great video.  You bet we'd like to see more.

----------


## MountanWolf

Ty mate!

I'll upload handdrill as soon as i edit it

----------


## Rick

Sweet. Very nice job and very nice video. Thanks!!

----------


## hunter63

Great job, I'll be looking for more.

----------


## your_comforting_company

gotta love the smile at the end of the video. Great job!
I would love to see the hand drill video, too!

I can't help but smile after I get that flame  :Big Grin:

----------


## Batch

Great job! I like forward to the hand drill video.

----------


## rwc1969

Excellent! I like that you listed the materials used too. Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, that was pretty cool in both vids. Nice touch.

----------

